

Show HN: Neat If/Else and For Statements for React JSX - Untit1ed
https://www.npmjs.com/package/jsx-control-statements

======
cmwelsh
I don't like the fact that this requires adding a transform to the JSX-to-JS
compilation process...

~~~
Untit1ed
Yeah I imagine there's quite a few that'll feel that way, but at least given
that using JSX requires a transform anyway it doesn't make a build _that_ much
more complex than it already is.

------
the4yeast
real useful!

------
noot
good job

